
Some Companies from YC Winter 2018 - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/13-companies-from-yc-winter-2018/
======
tptacek
I'm not really clear on what Anjuna does, but it doesn't seem to square up
with the capsule summary on this page, since it's based on SGX (actually it
seems like a HAL adapter over a bunch of different enclave technologies?) ---
which would make it hard to adapt to normal applications, and also not
necessarily immune to vulnerabilities like Meltdown and Spectre.

------
contingencies
Edwin.ai - the largest ESL market in the world is China, where Facebook is
banned, yet you require Facebook to log in? Oops!

~~~
RhodesianHunter
Perhaps a calculated decision to not spend resources on users you will lose
when you get big enough to get banned in favor of the local copycat?

------
Tomminn
Repl.it looks awesome.

So often the biggest obstacle to trying out a new language is the activation
energy of setting up the corresponding coding environment. Sometimes you just
think, "eh, probably don't really need to try it". This is especially true
when your computer gets low on storage.

------
ikeboy
What's repl doing that hasn't been done for years by dozens of companies,
besides better marketing? E.g. [https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/cloud-ide-
developers/](https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/cloud-ide-developers/) or
[https://www.slant.co/topics/713/~best-cloud-
ides](https://www.slant.co/topics/713/~best-cloud-ides)

~~~
amasad
It's the fastest way to get started. It literally takes two seconds, don't
even have to login try here:
[https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)

Furthermore if you open a port from the repl you've just deployed. Here is a
gif of the whole thing:
[https://repl.it/public/images/blog/server.gif](https://repl.it/public/images/blog/server.gif)

Read more here:
[https://repl.it/site/blog/platform](https://repl.it/site/blog/platform)

